# Tail lights not working



## scottjmcdonald (Jan 5, 2011)

I recently had a trailer hitch and wiring down however the rear lights are not working on the murano now. The blinkers work, the brake lights work but if I were to turn on the headlights the rear lights won't turn on. It is a result of the trailer wiring but what I don't know know is where to start looking for the issue? Fuses? Bulbs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## brianthebear (Jul 9, 2011)

start by calling whomever did the install (unless you did it yourself), or the place where you bought the kit. if they can't resolve your issue then i'd start with the fuses and then work your way through the circuits.


----------

